# hubiesen or hubieran



## madayv9

Hello, 

I'm proof reading a document and I've noticed that there are 2 forms of Spanish being used.  There are many instances where they use hubiesen and other times they use hubieran.  I know both are correct but would it be better to use just one form instead of mixing it up within a single document?  The following sentence is in question:

Si *hubiesen *sido declarados incorrectamente, nosotros no *hubieramos *emitido la póliza.        

I'm having a hard time explaining this to the person who wrote it.  Am I correct or am I just being to anal?


----------



## walkiria

Hubiéramos y hubiésemos son intercambiables. A mi me suena mejor hubieran pero es sólo una cuestión de costumbre. Tal vez intercambien para que no sea tan repetitivo. Yo soy de la idea de igualar, pero no podría decir que esté mal intercambiar. También para no repetir tanto el subjuntivo en esa frase podrías poner "habríamos" en la segunda parte.


----------



## Venus_Butterfly

Estoy de acuerdo con walkiria, ambas formas son correctas. Yo te diría que depende del día que tenga, utilizo una u otra.


----------



## Gudiz

Las dos se utilizan indistintamente y son correctas:

*PRETÉRITO IMPERFECTO*
*yo hubiera o hubiese
tú hubieras o hubieses
él hubiera o hubiese
nosotros hubiéramos o hubiésemos
vosotros hubierais o hubieseis
ellos hubieran o hubiesen*


----------



## jetman

Sí, las dos formas son correctas pero madayv9 quiere saber si suena mejor utilizar únicamente la forma que termina en -ra o únicamente la forma que termina en -se o si suena normal usar las dos formas en el mismo documento.

Pedí que arreglaras tu cuarto y terminases tus deberes.  <-- ¿suena mal?


----------



## Venus_Butterfly

A mi me suena perfectamente.


----------



## Gudiz

Perdona Jetman pero cambiaste el tiempo, lo que se esta preguntando es el uso del hubiera o hubiese que es preterito pluscuamperfecto (perdon por ese error en mi anterior respuesta) y que utiliza siempre el verbo "Haber" como auxiliar, en este caso las dos su pueden usar... yo utilizo mas el hubiera pero igual el hubiese es utilizado.

En el ejemplo que colocas que es preterito imperfecto y en el ejemplo que colocas es: Pedí que arreglaras tu cuarto y terminaras tus deberes

La verdad los nombres de los tiempos son complejos y como nativa yo a veces no recuerdo los nombres, pero si te puedo decir que son dos tiempos diferentes.


----------



## jetman

Ay, perdón, Gudiz.  Tienes razón.  ¿Suena bien esta frase?

Me quedé a la entrada hasta que hubiera arreglado su cuarto y hubiese terminado sus deberes.


----------



## Gudiz

Me quedé a la entrada hasta que hubiera arreglado su cuarto y hubiese terminado sus deberes. 

La verdad esa estructura es incorrecta. Pero el punto es podrias decir perfectamente

Si yo hubiera arreglado mi cuarto habria podido ir a jugar contigo.
Si yo hubiese arreglado mi cuarto habria podido ir a jugar contigo.

Ambas son correctas y se pueden emplear, ahora en mi caso yo utilizo mas el hubera que el hubiese, pero puede que haya otras personas que utilicen mas el hubiese.


----------



## jetman

¿Pero en la misma frase?

Si yo hubiera arreglado mi cuarto y si yo hubiese terminado mis deberes habría podido ir a jugar contigo.

¿Suena bien o piensas que es mejor usar hubiera/hubiera o hubiese/hubiese?  Creo que esto es lo que pregunta madayv9.


----------



## Gudiz

La estructura esta mal:

Si hubieran sido declarados incorrectamente, nosotros no habríamos emitido la póliza

Si hubiesen sido declarados incorrectamente, nosotros no habríamos emitido la póliza

Esa es la estructura correcta, creo que este link puede ayudar http://users.ipfw.edu/JEHLE/COURSES/condic.htm

Y en cuanto a tu estructura lo que recomiendan siempre es mantener uniforme los verbos es decir:

Si yo hubiera arreglado mi cuarto y hubiera terminado mis deberes habría podido ir a jugar contigo.

Si yo hubiese arreglado mi cuarto y hubiese terminado mis deberes habría podido ir a jugar contigo.

O como realmente lo diriamos es simplemente si hubiera arreglado mi cuarto y terminado mis..... o si hubiese arreglado mi cuarto y terminado mis ....

Espero que esto aclare tu duda....


----------



## jetman

¡Sí, perfectamente!  ¡Muchísimas gracias!

madayv9, I hope I didn't steal the spotlight away from you.


----------



## C_Nor

Gudiz said:


> Si yo hubiera arreglado mi cuarto y hubiera terminado mis deberes habría podido ir a jugar contigo.
> 
> Si yo hubiese arreglado mi cuarto y hubiese terminado mis deberes habría podido ir a jugar contigo.
> 
> O como realmente lo diriamos es simplemente si hubiera arreglado mi cuarto y terminado mis..... o si hubiese arreglado mi cuarto y terminado mis ....


 
¡Muchísimas Gracias, Gudiz! Yo tenía problemas con "hubiera/hubiese"; cuál usar, pero ya lo entiendo bien... gracias a usted.


----------



## Crisbeato

Estimado/a madayv9,

Ya aclarado por otros amigos foreros que "hubieran" y "hubiesen" son intercambiables,
permíteme decirte  que en tu oración:

"Si *hubiesen *sido declarados incorrectamente, nosotros no *hubieramos *emitido la póliza.", 
esto sólo es posible en la primera parte, dado que en la segunda debería decir *habríamos* :

_"Si *hubiesen/hubieran *sido declarados incorrectamente, nosotros no *habríamos *emitido la póliza. 
_Aunque es bastante habitual este uso en lugar de la forma condicional, no es lo correcto.


----------



## C_Nor

Es decir, si querría usar otro verbo en el pretérito imperfecto, como hacer, podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad? Sólo quiero asegurarme.


----------



## C_Nor

Supongo que sí.


----------



## Angel Mario

jetman said:


> Ay, perdón, Gudiz. Tienes razón. ¿Suena bien esta frase?
> 
> Me quedé a la entrada hasta que hub*o *arreglado su cuarto y hub*o* terminado sus deberes.


----------



## Skindiver

Hola C_Nor:

Si estás en la primera del singular está perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

C_Nor said:


> Es decir, si quisiera usar otro verbo en el pretérito imperfecto, como hacer, podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad? Sólo quiero asegurarme.



Hola, 

Ya que estamos con el tema de la corrección en el uso de los verbos, me permito introducir la que ahora está en rojo en tu oración C-Nor. Ese "si quisiera" es intercambiable por "si quisiese" y va seguido del potencial.

Un saludo,


----------



## Skindiver

Hola Angel Mario:



> Me quedé a la entrada hasta que hub*o *arreglado su cuarto y hub*o* terminado sus deberes.


 
... que te parece así:

Me quedé a la entrada hasta que hub*o *arreglado su cuarto y terminado sus deberes.

Saludos


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Skindiver said:


> Hola Angel Mario:
> 
> 
> 
> ... que te parece así:
> 
> Me quedé a la entrada hasta que hub*o *arreglado su cuarto y terminado sus deberes.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, 

Me parece que la oración es correctísima, salvo porque tengo la sensación de que debería usarse "en la entrada". ¿Estoy equivocado?


----------



## C_Nor

Skindiver said:


> Hola C_Nor:
> 
> Si estás en la primera del singular está perfecto.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola, Skindiver. Gracias por su respuesta.



rafajuntoalmar said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ya que estamos con el tema de la corrección en el uso de los verbos, me permito introducir la que ahora está en rojo en tu oración C-Nor. Ese "si quisiera" es intercambiable por "si quisiese" y va seguido del potencial.
> 
> Un saludo,


 
Hola, rafajuntoalmar. No creo que me haya entendido. Sólo refería a *hacer. *

Por ejemplo: (haber) hubiera/hubiese, (hacer) hiciera/hiciese, (poner) pusiera/pusiese, (dejar) dejara/dejase, etcétera.

Acaso yo debería haber redactado de manera diferente. Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

C_Nor said:


> Hola, Skindiver. Gracias por su respuesta.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, rafajuntoalmar. No creo que me haya entendido. Sólo refería a *hacer. *
> 
> Por ejemplo: (haber) hubiera/hubiese, (hacer) hiciera/hiciese, (poner) pusiera/pusiese, (dejar) dejara/dejase, etcétera.
> 
> Acaso yo debería haber redactado de manera diferente. Gracias de todos modos.



Vale, C-Nor. Sólo quería ayudar, pero te confieso que aún no te he entendido. Perdona, pero tal vez el sueño me está jugando una mala pasada.

A ver. Tu oración era:

"Es decir, si querría usar otro verbo en el pretérito imperfecto, como hacer, podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad? Sólo quiero asegurarme."

Las posibilidades que se me ocurren son:

"Es decir, sí, querría usar otro verbo en el pretérito imperfecto, ¿cómo hacer?, podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad? Sólo quiero asegurarme."

o 

"Es decir, si quisiera usar otro verbo en el pretérito imperfecto, ¿cómo hacer?, podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad? Sólo quiero asegurarme.

Un saludo.


----------



## jetman

> Me quedé a la entrada hasta que hub*o *arreglado su cuarto y hub*o* terminado sus deberes.



Gracias por la corrección, Angel Mario.   El uso del subjuntivo sigue a desconcertarme.   Está bien esta frase?

  Me quedo a la entrada hasta que haya arreglado su cuarto y terminado sus deberes.


----------



## Jeromed

_Gudiz: La estructura esta mal:_

_Si hubieran sido declarados incorrectamente, nosotros no habríamos emitido la póliza_

_Si hubiesen sido declarados incorrectamente, nosotros no habríamos emitido la póliza_

_Esa es la estructura correcta, creo que este link puede ayudar..._
_----------------------------------------------------------------------_

¿Por qué está mal?

El uso de la forma verbal -ra como condicional, que evoca uno de los significados antiguos de dicha forma, es perfectamente correcto en castellano moderno, aunque únicamente en el caso de los verbos modales.

Dice la Gramática de la RAE (3.15.6.d):
<<...el uso indistinto de -ra o -ría tiene plena vigencia tratándose de verbos modales en frases de significado potencial, tanto en el habla corriente como en estilo literario, v.gr.: _Para que le ayude a hacer una cosa que no debiera [o debería] hacer...Tanto para leer como para crear una poesía debiéramos [o deberíamos] exigir cierta solemnidad..._>>

Este uso se registra tanto en España como en América Latina--con la excepción quizá (no estoy seguro) del castellano rioplatense.

A propósito,_ link_ no es una palabra castiza. _Vínculo_ y _enlace_ sí lo son.


----------



## mhp

También del DPD:Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en _-ra,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se:_ _Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;_ el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado; _o el condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor_. [...]​


----------



## Jeromed

rafajuntoalmar said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me parece que la oración es correctísima, salvo porque tengo la sensación de que debería usarse "en la entrada". ¿Estoy equivocado?


 
*En la entrada* es más común en España; * a la entrada*, en América.


----------



## C_Nor

rafajuntoalmar said:


> Vale, C-Nor. Sólo quería ayudar, pero te confieso que aún no te he entendido. Perdona, pero tal vez el sueño me está jugando una mala pasada.
> 
> A ver. Tu oración era:
> 
> "Es decir, si querría usar otro verbo en el pretérito imperfecto, como hacer, podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad? Sólo quiero asegurarme."
> 
> Las posibilidades que se me ocurren son:"Es decir, sí, querría usar otro verbo en el pretérito imperfecto, ¿cómo hacer?, podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad? Sólo quiero asegurarme."
> 
> o
> 
> "Es decir, si quisiera usar otro verbo en el pretérito imperfecto, ¿cómo hacer?, podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad? Sólo quiero asegurarme.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Sé que me querés ayudar.  ¿Sabés qué? Es culpa mía. Creo que debería decir "imperfecto de subjuntivo" (como iba a decir al principio) en vez de "pretérito imperfecto". Es por eso que habría confusión. Lo que quería decir es: 

Si querría usar otro verbo en el imperfecto de subjuntivo, como hacer, podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad?
If you would want to use another verb in the imperfect subjunctive, like _hacer_, you could use: _hiciera _or _hiciese,_ right? 

Estoy empezando a pensar que eso fue una pregunta estúpida.  
Perdona.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

C_Nor said:


> Sé que me querés ayudar.  ¿Sabés qué? Es culpa mía. Creo que debería decir "imperfecto de subjuntivo" (como iba a decir al principio) en vez de "pretérito imperfecto". Es por eso que habría confusión. Lo que quería decir es:
> 
> Si querría usar otro verbo en el imperfecto de subjuntivo, como hacer, podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad?
> If you would want to use another verb in the imperfect subjunctive, like _hacer_, you could use: _hiciera _or _hiciese,_ right?
> 
> Estoy empezando a pensar que eso fue una pregunta estúpida.
> Perdona.



No C_Nor, no hay nada que perdonar. Yo no había entendido el sentido de tu oración. ¿A ver ahora?

Si querría usar otro verbo en el imperfecto de subjuntivo, como "hacer", podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad?

Si estás de acuerdo en que esta es la oración que querías escribir, mi observación sigue siendo válida. El condicional se forma así "Si quisiera" y no así "Si querría". Es a eso a lo que apuntaba. Te comento, de todos modos, que hay gente tanto en Argentina como en España (y seguramente en otros países, claro) que utiliza aquí el potencial equivocadamente.

Bueno, aunque ha costado, espero que finalmente nos hayamos entendido. ¿Es así?

Un saludo.


----------



## C_Nor

rafajuntoalmar said:


> No C_Nor, no hay nada que perdonar. Yo no había entendido el sentido de tu oración. ¿A ver ahora?
> 
> Si querría usar otro verbo en el imperfecto de subjuntivo, como "hacer", podría usar: hiciera o hiciese, ¿verdad?
> 
> Si estás de acuerdo en que esta es la oración que querías escribir, mi observación sigue siendo válida. El condicional se forma así "Si quisiera" y no así "Si querría". Es a eso a lo que apuntaba. Te comento, de todos modos, que hay gente tanto en Argentina como en España (y seguramente en otros países, claro) que utiliza aquí el potencial equivocadamente.
> 
> Bueno, aunque ha costado, espero que finalmente nos hayamos entendido. ¿Es así?
> 
> Un saludo.


 
 ¿Sabés qué, rafajuntoalmar? Muchas gracias, de verdad, pero... olvídalo. Supongo que sólo no sé de qué otra manera puedo decir lo que quiero decir.  Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

C_Nor said:


> ¿Sabés qué, rafajuntoalmar? Muchas gracias, de verdad, pero... olvídalo. Supongo que sólo no sé de qué otra manera puedo decir lo que quiero decir.  Gracias por tu ayuda.




Vale, no hay problema. Es difícil comunicarse ¿no?

Un saludo.


----------

